# Monster Rat caught in Sweden flat



## Jillaroo (Mar 26, 2014)

_I would freak out big time if i had this in my home_

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/ho...s-swedish-family/story-fneuz6rh-1226865992736


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 26, 2014)

On the table? I would be out of the door.....


----------



## Falcon (Mar 26, 2014)

Hurry up Viv !  I'm right behind you.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 26, 2014)

_What would freak me out more is, where are it's mates there has to be more_


----------



## Falcon (Mar 26, 2014)

And the guy said that there are even BIGGER ones.  Hard to believe.

Lots of protein there if you're hungry.


----------



## Ina (Mar 26, 2014)

When we bought our five acres with it's falling apart old red pine log cabin, we didn't have much financially, so we had to move in, then do the repairs. Until we got the land cleared, and all the holes in the structure located and blocked, we had field rat. 
We would be watching TV, or just setting around the house, and all of a sudden, we would notice a big fat rat watching us. They even showed up two and three at a time. Setting in the middle of the floor, just starting at the weird people.  The place had been unused for about 25 years, and those rats thought it was their house. Took us three years of diligently plugging openings. Yuk!!!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Mar 26, 2014)

We don't have a problem with rodents here, but when we lived out in the country,there were some rats, not to mention the big opossum that decided he lived on our back porch for a while. 
Tootsie, my heeler mix, was excellent for catching the little rats if they found a way into the house. She would hear one rustling, and then sit there excitedly waiting for it to come creeping out across the floor, and then she would POUNCE on that rascal fast ! !  She is a great little hunter, so if any should show up around here, they won't last long.
She also chases the squirrels and birds; but they are fast enough that Tootsie can't catch them.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 26, 2014)

NYC had rats that size. I personally saw one pretty much the same size in a warehouse near the East River when I was doing security work there. 

And yes, they're quite scary.


----------



## Justme (Mar 27, 2014)

I would have been on the first space ship to Mars! I HATE rats and mice!


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2014)

WOW !!!  
What a monster !!

My .22 would be loaded and ready to go if I ever saw something like that .....


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

Have seen monster rats like that in the tropics but never in a nice suburban home.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Jaysus, Jilly!! What's worse it this from the guy..

But according to Jonas Wahlstrom, who manages Swedish zoo Skansenakvariet, there are bigger, wild rats roaming the country.
“They can bite properly. There may also be some diseases. They live among garbage so it’s not surprising,” he told Aftonbladet .
His advice? Eat them.
“It’s a very good meat”, he said.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 31, 2014)

this is too much, the one in my place was I think a third that size.  I think I'd be dead of a heart attack if I saw that in my place


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 31, 2014)

It's the two-legged variety I have an issue with ....


----------



## That Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> It's the two-legged variety I have an issue with ....


----------

